# Greenhouse soil



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I am getting ready to start an aquatic plant/terrarium plant greenhouse, and am in the research phase. Can anyone recommend a good, cheap substrate mix to use. I won't be using the water for fish or anything like that, so it doesn't have to be presentable, not fish-safe. I will be using the soil on propogated plants, and grow-out tanks. Any ideas or recommendation would be appreciated, and anyone with actual aquatic-greenhouse experiece will really be appreciated. Thank you in advance...


----------

